
1/4 your spam volume with onmouseover - benhoyt
http://blog.micropledge.com/2007/06/quarter-your-spam-with-onmouseover/
======
mojuba
I use similar approach, and yes, it works fine as long as spammers don't
figure how to extract your email address from JavaScript code.

function em(e2, e1) { return 'mailto:' + e1 + '@' + e2 + '.com'; }

... and somewhere in your HTML code:

onClick="this.href=em('foobar', 'contact')"

The name of the function may be more cryptic and I just thought it may be even
dynamic (random), as well as the order of arguments.

------
eli
Right, great solution until people start using it. Then it will be trivial to
add this feature to spam bots. I bet some already figured it out. It's not
that hard to integrate a Javascript VM.

------
omouse
I was going to ask, "What about those without JavaScript or that have it
disabled?" but who cares about them. 99% of the world has JavaScript probably!

~~~
benhoyt
"You'll see in our sidebar email link we've set the href to a fall-back page
that tells users what to do if they've got JavaScript off."

~~~
Tichy
Doesn't this defeat the main purpose, though? At least on that page, the fall-
back was just in the mail[aht]whatever format, which I suspect spammers have
learned to decipher long ago.

~~~
benhoyt
I wondered that too. But apparently not, because we've got the proof: our spam
has gone way down. Though if it goes up again I'll bot-proof that fall-back
page a bit more.

